# XL Fliegercorps G.3 Training



## Mauro (Feb 1, 2018)

Goodmorning, I'm looking for more info about this sentence written on the book Who cares who wins by J.Q. Hughes.
"Gerhard Shacht was then G.3 Training on the staff of XL Fliegercorps" 

thanks
MB


----------

